# NEW UBER TIP POLICY



## Driver Ed (Dec 24, 2017)

So we all know by now that UBER initially screwed the drivers with their 'No Tipping' policy and never rescinded that with their riders. And it has stuck to this day. 97% of riders do not tip.

I have announced to each of my SELECT riders that "effective as of May 2018, UBER no longer includes the tip in the fare". I pretend that UBER had been including a tip for us till now but they just changed their policy in May.

I then say to the rider about 3-4 mins before the trip ends, _*"So, John, would you like to add the tip in cash or with a credit/debit card?"*_

This accomplishes 3 things; 
1. It establishes that a tip is required (because it is unless you've done something *F*'d up), 
2. It lets the rider know he/she can pay with cash or credit/debit card (I use a free processor device), 
3. There's still plenty of time left on the trip to handle the tip.

I also provide this 'TIP GUIDE' that recommends *$5*, the price of a Starbuck's coffee.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

How is your tip presentation working for you? It’s a bit more of a hard sell than I would use but I can certainly change my opinion.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Drivers helping instill the fact that drivers should be tipped are good in my book. Good work.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Driver Ed said:


> 97% of riders do not tip.


I won't argue that not enough pax are willing tippers, but if only 3% of your pax are tipping you, then the problem might be you. Or, perhaps you have positioned yourself to accepting only pool-pax in some ghetto?
I guess your card can't hurt. At 3%, I'd be willing to try anything different, or just quit the gig altogether. 


Driver Ed said:


> So, John, would you like to add the tip in cash or with a credit/debit card?


I'd probably not get pushy though by saying this to your pax. My concern for you is if you are really situated in a gig where only 3% of the pax are currently tipping you, then you run the risk of "offending" a portion of the other 97% of pax who will 1* you to the point of deactivation.
I wish you luck!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Driver Ed said:


> So we all know by now that UBER initially screwed the drivers with their 'No Tipping' policy and never rescinded that with their riders. And it has stuck to this day. 97% of riders do not tip.
> 
> I have announced to each of my SELECT riders that "effective as of May 2018, UBER no longer includes the tip in the fare". I pretend that UBER had been including a tip for us till now but they just changed their policy in May.
> 
> ...


I see Ratings Accelerating towards a Flaming Crash.



Driver Ed said:


> So we all know by now that UBER initially screwed the drivers with their 'No Tipping' policy and never rescinded that with their riders. And it has stuck to this day. 97% of riders do not tip.
> 
> I have announced to each of my SELECT riders that "effective as of May 2018, UBER no longer includes the tip in the fare". I pretend that UBER had been including a tip for us till now but they just changed their policy in May.
> 
> ...


JustGET OUT THERE
AND BEG FOR CHANGE !


----------



## Dr. Doug (Sep 11, 2017)

I would say to the driver, "Tip? Sure: plant your corn early this year."


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I personally don't ask for tips and consider it rude and unprofessional.

As a select driver you shouldn't get discouraged when someone doesn't tip you, but you should work on getting $20 or higher from someone who was gonna give you $5 or $10 anyway. There might be a lot of cars in your market, but the competition to entertain people is not there.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Most people arent going to read that wall of text. Taxi drivers on these forums that have driven for decades have testified to that. 

My tablet worka great. Its eye catching and different then what they normally see. I keep the message short and sweet and only remind them that tipping is appreciated. 

I have a new system with new slides, I may try soon, perhaps this weekend or the next.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

I remember reading somewhere that Dara told pax that if they wanted better ratings they should Tip.......If thats true and It comes from the CEO, why dont they recommend it in the app?????????


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

luckytown said:


> I remember reading somewhere that Dara told pax that if they wanted better ratings they should Tip.......If thats true and It comes from the CEO, why dont they recommend it in the app?????????


He definitely said it lol and to my surprise the reaction on here was 99% negative lol


----------



## Driver Ed (Dec 24, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> I won't argue that not enough pax are willing tippers, but if only 3% of your pax are tipping you, then the problem might be you. Or, perhaps you have positioned yourself to accepting only pool-pax in some ghetto?
> I guess your card can't hurt. At 3%, I'd be willing to try anything different, or just quit the gig altogether.
> 
> I'd probably not get pushy though by saying this to your pax. My concern for you is if you are really situated in a gig where only 3% of the pax are currently tipping you, then you run the risk of "offending" a portion of the other 97% of pax who will 1* you to the point of deactivation.
> I wish you luck!


*I thought the problem could be me but I determined that the issue was UBER's false narrative about 'no tipping necessary'. The reason I know it's not about me is 1. the glowing comments I receive, 2. my 4.85 rating, and 3. when I do get tips from conscientious riders it's $5, $10, & $20. Riders all get cold Perrier and Bluetooth for their playlist. I drive ONLY SELECT passengers in Beverly Hills, yet still, most (97%) still believe that UBER pays drivers the tip because that's what UBER told riders..

Second, there is nothing that could be considered 'pushy' in light of the UBER corporate narrative structure against drivers, the lie that tips are included. UBER has never corrected that misinformation and that is beyond 'pushy'. When you are competing with a corp lie you need to be creative to counter that effort. Anyway, so far no complaints and no change in my rating. The tips have increased as riders are shamed into straightening up their act.

Just an fyi, if you are driving UBERx your net earnings after expenses are $7.58 / hr before taxes. The only way to earn 3x the rate is driving SELECT. For every $5 earned as UBERx, a SELECT driver earns $15 for the same trip. Good luck out there!*


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uber has changed from TIPS ARE INCLUDED to TIPS ARE NOT REQUIRED OR EXPECTED which might be worse for at least a year now I think.


----------



## Driver Ed (Dec 24, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I see Ratings Accelerating towards a Flaming Crash.
> 
> JustGET OUT THERE
> AND BEG FOR CHANGE !


*...or just sit back and rely on UBER's false narrative 'no tipping necessary'. Let UBER steamroll you while you whine and complain about low tips.*



MoreTips said:


> Drivers helping instill the fact that drivers should be tipped are good in my book. Good work.


*
....can't rely on UBER to support drivers. Proactive ideas are necessary!*


----------



## Driver Ed (Dec 24, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I personally don't ask for tips and consider it rude and unprofessional.
> 
> As a select driver you shouldn't get discouraged when someone doesn't tip you, but you should work on getting $20 or higher from someone who was gonna give you $5 or $10 anyway. There might be a lot of cars in your market, but the competition to entertain people is not there.


*UBER doesn't consider it 'rude & unprofessional' to tell riders not to tip, so why would it be rude to ask them to tip? Riders in my area (Beverly Hills, CA) are def not looking to be 'entertained' by the drivers. *



Kodyhead said:


> Uber has changed from TIPS ARE INCLUDED to TIPS ARE NOT REQUIRED OR EXPECTED which might be worse for at least a year now I think.


*
UBER is a menace , like a swarm of mosquitos, when it comes to tipping advice. *


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

I am a good tipper. However, begging for tip will result in either reduced tip, or no tip at all from me.
I have low tolerance for begging an beggars. 
I find it tacky.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> I personally don't ask for tips and consider it rude and unprofessional.
> 
> As a select driver you shouldn't get discouraged when someone doesn't tip you, but you should work on getting $20 or higher from someone who was gonna give you $5 or $10 anyway. There might be a lot of cars in your market, but the competition to entertain people is not there.


If it's a pool ride. You can stay in the right hand lane and go the speed limit. That should add some time on your tab too. worked a little bit for me. Was funny when he said I can move over and I told him it's my car and this is how I drive it (it isn't). He went to sleep and ca-ching!


----------



## Driver Ed (Dec 24, 2017)

Dr. Doug said:


> I would say to the driver, "Tip? Sure: plant your corn early this year."


*
At that point you'd get a 1-Star rating along with a 'Cleanliness' comment to live with for a month. Riders don't get to be sarcastic to drivers. They can retaliate and get you bumped off the App.*


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Driver Ed said:


> 97% of riders do not tip.
> 
> I have announced to each of my SELECT riders that "effective as of May 2018, UBER no longer includes the tip in the fare". I pretend that UBER had been including a tip for us till now but they just changed their policy in May.
> 
> ...


Where do you get 97%??!!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'll say this again...

I've said it LOADS OF TIMES,

I'll ask people if they tip their uber driver 9/10 the awnser is no (and 1/10 i'm skeptical about)

Then for whatever reason they take a taxi and pay twice as much (it's about half as much here now) they will still tip me in the taxi more often than i can beleive.


It's entirely TKS no tipping them. Would you tip your Walmart cashier?


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

40 years experience in management, sales and customer service.
Never ask passengers for a tip unless.
They ask you about tip options or something like that.
If they asked about how you like ubering, tell them it is getting better, they raised 5 cents/mile, and added the tipping option in the app. (Be creative)
For SOME passengers and cities , tipping box, or displaying $bills somewhere on the dashboard , or a TIP sign is OK.
If they asked about how much you get from the fare, tell them about 30%, and we keep all the tips.
SOME super friendly and/or regular passengers, you can joke in the middle of the conversation and say, so I won't get a tip, hahahahaaaa.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

I ask them to rate the ride. That at least puts them on the page that gives them the option to tip.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

A passenger told me Friday that the rating and tipping option doesn't pop up anymore and he has to go into each ride to rate and tip. He did tip me well.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Rockocubs said:


> A passenger told me Friday that the rating and tipping option doesn't pop up anymore and he has to go into each ride to rate and tip. He did tip me well.


I did a trip not long ago and the screen pops up right after the trip ends. They also send a followup email with reminders to rate and tip. I'll have to test it again next week.

Sometimes the app just breaks and it doesn't do anything for a hour after the trip.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Driver Ed said:


> So we all know by now that UBER initially screwed the drivers with their 'No Tipping' policy and never rescinded that with their riders. And it has stuck to this day. 97% of riders do not tip.
> 
> I have announced to each of my SELECT riders that "effective as of May 2018, UBER no longer includes the tip in the fare". I pretend that UBER had been including a tip for us till now but they just changed their policy in May.
> 
> ...


Just another idea.....not saying it will work for everyone in every market...

I never mention tips to a rider. Never! After 7000+ trips and a 4.98 norm, this process has worked well for me.

Every rider gets......

1. Amenities. Chilled water, starbursts, hand sanitizer, tums, Ibuprofen, lint brush & chargers. Cost: $4.00 per day give or take. 
2. A very clean car. Inside & out.
3. A positive and cheery attitude. 
4. If the rider has a problem, issue or needs special considerations&#8230;.jump on it. Solve it.
5. Absolute respect & kindness.

A few days ago a rider had been in my car for 5 minutes before she realized she had left her concert tickets at home. No problem! Turned around, went back, got the tickets and off we went. A $12 trip and a $20 bill handed to me at the destination.

Last week 4 riders took 10 minutes to get everyone in my car. Yes&#8230;10 minutes. Instead of cancx I waited and finally got all 4 out and in my car. $15 trip, $10 tip in app and $10 tip cash from the two that held up the trip. I never once complained or brought up the wait. Silence can be golden.

Best one yet was a month ago. I was off my game. Having major issues with Ubers Nav and my brain was not functioning. Made 3 wrong turns. Had to get help from the rider twice. But at the end of the trip&#8230;. "you are the best" handed me a $10 and said "don't sweat the Nav issues, I was in no hurry". Even mistakes can result in a tip.

Another one that works well&#8230;..If a rider is going home, I always ask if they need to stop for anything. Milk, tobacco, dog food, etc. The normal response is no but thank you, nobody has ever asked me before. Tip is there at the end. And if they do need to stop, a tip usually follows.

The biggest complaint I hear from riders is the attitude of the driver. Never talked or talked to much or said stupid things&#8230;etc. Entertain those that want conversation. Make it a quiet zone if they need work time. Anticipate what the rider wants and provide it.

Since Uber keeps taking away more & more from the drivers, drivers must improvise. Instead of trying to come up with ways to skirt the program, just take the pennys Uber gives us and make up the difference in tips.

Hope this helps. Obviously, my way is only one of many strategies.

Drive Safe.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> After 7000+ trips and a 4.98 norm, this process has worked well for me.
> Every rider gets......1. Amenities. Chilled water, starbursts, hand sanitizer, tums, Ibuprofen, lint brush & chargers. Cost: $4.00 per day give or take. 2. A very clean car. Inside & out. 3. A positive and cheery attitude. 4. If the rider has a problem, issue or needs special considerations&#8230;.jump on it. Solve it. 5. Absolute respect & kindness.


You do all that to maintain a 4.98?
Screw that, I'll do nothing and be satisfied with my 4.97.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Just another idea.....not saying it will work for everyone in every market...
> 
> I never mention tips to a rider. Never! After 7000+ trips and a 4.98 norm, this process has worked well for me.
> 
> ...


I bet Colorado looks like Brad Pitt.



Uber's Guber said:


> You do all that to maintain a 4.98?
> Screw that, I'll do nothing and be satisfied with my 4.97.


No he does it for the tips. It seems to work for him!


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> You do all that to maintain a 4.98?
> Screw that, I'll do nothing and be satisfied with my 4.97.


Keeping the rating up is needed to get trips. All the rest is for tips and it works.

Not to mention....if the riders is happy, my night goes much better.

Drive Safe



henrygates said:


> I bet Colorado looks like Brad Pitt.
> 
> No he does it for the tips. It seems to work for him!


Colorado is a sweet market. Lots of business. Denver lives on U/L. Mostly Uber. Ppl here are very chill. I am sure there are markets where the riders are not so kind.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

henrygates said:


> No he does it for the tips. It seems to work for him!





UBERPROcolorado said:


> Keeping the rating up is needed to get trips. All the rest is for tips and it works.


Trust me, I don't need to do any "extras" to pull in pings, tips & ratings, but if all that is required in your area to be successful, then keep doing what works best for you.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Driver Ed said:


> I then say to the rider about 3-4 mins before the trip ends, _*"So, John, would you like to add the tip in cash or with a credit/debit card?"*_


I hope you're kidding... If i were your pax i would rate 1 star and no tips., also report tip bagging tactics to uber.


----------

